# GPS NUMBERS NEEDED FOR ST GEORGE ISLAND- APALACHICOLA AREA



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to be over in St George Island, just offshore of Apalachicola, next week on vacation with the family.

I'm taking my boat and plan on doing some diving and fishing.

Would anyone care to share a few offshore natural bottom GPS numbers for the area?

I have the Franklin County Public numbers but would like a few others further offshore to go with them.

You can PM me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance,

Capt Rick


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I found these dont know how well they will do ya.

http://www.oar-reefs.org/reefs.htm


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

will you be running out of Govt Cut or East Pass? Fishing is very different depending on which direction you go from Apalach, I find that there lots of close to shore spots if you go out of Govt Cut (be really careful going thru the cut as well as turning SW out of it), but loaded with boats. East Pass is a bit further but less traffic and pressure, and opens up more spots closer to shore imho. Of course if you are running 20-40 miles south, you will be halfway to the Middle Grounds and there's a ton of stuff that way


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

hey cuz, you still running that luhrs?


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks AmberJ ! :clap


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Capt Rick (5/7/2009)*Thanks AmberJ ! :clap


No problem, good luck!!!


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Sel1005, our rental houseon the bay is west of the bridge so we willbe using the cut.

Thanksfor the info !


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

What's up Cuz, how's the family and grandkids ?

I sold the Luhrs when we movedacross the bayto Niceville from Destin.

I'll be trailering over my Sea Pro SV 2400 / Verado 250 to St George Island, so we will be able to fish inshoreas well as fish and dive offshore.

Hey we need to wet a hook together sometimes, my boat or yours !


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

that sounds like a nice ride. plan a trip to the west sometime and you can stay at my place in oeange bch.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offerCuz ! 

Catch 'em Up


----------

